# Nissan Xtrail T 30 Lose Power



## Ben8650 (May 3, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Really need your advise in case any of you had experience this before.

I am using T 30 year 2011, 2.5 VVT model.

After driving for about 15 to 20 min, the car loses power ( pressing accelerator no effect to revolution RPM) , RPM drop below 1, car vibrates......then its ok for a while hen get back to same again.

Foreman cannot detect it as there is no error.

According to foreman, he have tried to change injection coils, air fow sensor, fuel pump is also not defective.


Pls advise what can be the problem, foreman is trouble shooting for 2 days and yet cannot detect it.


Thanks

Ben
Johor, Malaysia


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Very hard to say. My guess is you need to get a good code reader. If this has happened multiple times it should register a code. Could it be related to the CVT transmission overheating? Clogged fuel filter? Good luck. Hope you can figure it out whatever it is


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could well be an intermittent camshaft position sensor or the crankshaft position sensor. The sensors are not very expense. Make sure they are a Nissan OEM product; not an aftermarket type.


----------



## Bluetrail (May 22, 2019)

Hi Ben, I thought the T30 stopped production in 2007??????? Anyways I had the same problem, turned out the EGR valve needed replacing, but loss of power can also mean a dying Turbo amongst other things. Hope this helps........


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually it continued to be made and sold as the X trail Classic in some Asian, African and Latin American markets until something like 2014.
Here is an ad for a used 2010 version
https://www.olx.co.ao/anuncio/vendo-nissan-xtrail-tudo-funciona-liga-j-IDkglN.html#218a7efe38


----------



## Don man (Oct 11, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> Very hard to say. My guess is you need to get a good code reader. If this has happened multiple times it should register a code. Could it be related to the CVT transmission overheating? Clogged fuel filter? Good luck. Hope you can figure it out whatever it is


 Try the transmission speed sensor


----------

